# got myself a new platy baby!



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

awww its so cute, can't believe it stood still long enough for my camera to focus














it looks big but that's actually very small, like a quarter size of your pinky's fingernail


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

aww cute, i miss my platy fry. :-|


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It's adorable! Good job on getting such a clear picture, too!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice shot but she forgot to say cheese. LOL


----------

